# preppers library



## sgtlito (Mar 30, 2012)

M looking to expand my library, I have a couple books but want to expand. Any and all reads would be great.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/how-good-your-survival-library-2060/

It's a sticky at the top of this page.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/


----------

